# Squirrel by boat



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The only bad part? Somebody has to shag the critters down...


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I use to do that. Great fun. Got funny looks at the boat ramp. You need a Lab to retrieve for you!


----------

